# Bela Bartok Solo Sonata (1944) for guitar



## Dejour

Bartok Solo-Sonata in my arrangement for guitar, originally written for the violin. I hope my all violin friends here at FB still will be friends after this video. 
Enjoy


----------



## chesapeake bay

Very nice, sounds great on guitar!


----------



## Guest

You play it well, but to be honest, for me it loses a lot of the bite and drama of the original. I used to play classical guitar, so I do appreciate your heroic efforts!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> You play it well, but to be honest, for me it loses a lot of the bite and drama of the original. I used to play classical guitar, so I do appreciate your heroic efforts!


Couldn't find the right words first time listening, I second this.


----------



## starthrower

Sounds beautiful! I've never heard any Bartok played on guitar.


----------



## seven four

It's amazing!








:tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian

Very well done! Lovely.:tiphat:


----------

